# Gute Besserung, Bernard!



## diabolo150973 (24 September 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich einem der begabteren Forumsmitglieder *Gute Besserung* wünschen!!! So wie es aussieht hat es ihn im Einsatz an der Front umgehauen und er befindet sich nun unter ständiger Aufsicht der Sanis/Feldärzte. Ich weiß nicht, was ich großartig schreiben soll, aber ich möchte, dass alle hier die Gelegenheit bekommen, ihm das Purple Heart zu verleihen...

Alles Gute und halt die Ohren steif!!!
Wenn Du wieder fit bist, ziehen wir wieder los!


Gruß,


diabolo150973


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 September 2010)

Von uns auch gute Besserung!

Grüße
Sonja&Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2010)

*das wird schon wieder*

Hallo Bernard,
ich wünsche dir gute besserung, seh bloß zu das du schnell
wieder fit wirst. Da du ja jetzt nicht mehr Rauchen darfst und
wesentlich weniger Alkohol trinken darfst, hast du ja nur noch
die möglichkeit mit der "Vielweiberei" anzufangen. Viel erfolg dabei.

gruß ins Lazarett
Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

Alles wird gut....... 

Kopf hoch Bernard!!!!!


----------



## Paule (24 September 2010)

*Gute Besserung!*

Hallo Bernard,

von mir auch gute Besserung !

Und Du weißt ja, in Zukunft Sicherheits-OB's laden.
Dann gibt's höchstens noch einen roten Kopf (SF-LED).

Ich hoffe für Dich dass ne flotte Krankenschwester hast.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 September 2010)

hallo bernard

gute besserung und schnelle genesung

ich hab dir doch gesagt, soviel lapskaus bekommt nicht


----------



## Markus (25 September 2010)

von mir auch gute besserung, wäre schade wenn die dich nicht mehr zusammengeflickt bekommen... dein verlust würde sich hier im forum sicher bemerkbar machen!

..was hat er überhaupt?


----------



## nade (25 September 2010)

Jo Bernard, mach das du wieder Gesundest. 

Gute besserung, und überleg dir schonmal was wir mit der neuen LOGO Gardena noch so anstellen können


----------



## dalbi (25 September 2010)

Hi Bernard,

ich habe es Dir immer gesagt: "Milch ist nicht gut", aber vielleicht liegt es momentan auch an dem doofen Wetter, scheint zumindest überall im Moment nicht so rund zu laufen.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall, gute Besserung!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Bernard (27 September 2010)

*Liebe Forummitglieder*

Ich lebe noch und möchte sind mich bei allen bedanken die mich gedanklich in den letzten Tagen unterstützt haben. Der Herzinfarkt wäre erstmal überstanden und Alkohol und Zigaretten  aus meinem Leben verbannt.Ab Freitag soll es zur Kur nach Bad Bevensen gehen,da versuchen sie dann mich auf den Pfad der Tugend zur bringen.Die machen aus mir noch einen Heiligen.So jetzt ist aber Schluß,es gibt gleich was zu essen,bzw. was die hier für Essen halten.

 Mit vielen Grüßen euer gesundener Bernard


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 September 2010)

Bernard schrieb:


> Ab Freitag soll es zur Kur nach Bad Bevensen gehen...


 

Ich hoffe, Du findest da eine kleine Kapelle um deiner Böhmisch-Epileptischen Religion nachzukommen. Und immer schön zu den heiligen drei Syphilitikern beten!
Bist Du eigentlich vernünftig privatversichert? Hast Du wenigstens Hostessenservice, damit sich jemand um die Entspannung auf der Kur kümmert? 

Schön, dass es wieder bergauf geht!!! Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wenn es was Neues gibt. Da es in Bad Bevensen bestimmt sterbenslangweilig wird, erwarte ich ein ausführliches Tagebuch und ab und zu mal ein paar Bilder von Deinen Erlebnissen...

Halt die Ohren steif!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2010)

Bernard, ich wünsch dir "Alles Gute" und davon nur "Das Beste". Ich hoffe, du hast dich nicht zu sehr über einen SPS-Programmierer geärgert und damit deinem Herz geschadet. Erhole dich gut und hör immer schön auf die Schwestern!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2010)

Hallo Bernard,

das hört sich ja recht ernst an.

Gute Ratschläge bekommst Du sicher genügend. Hetzt erst
mal die beste Wünsche für Dich und Deine Gesundheit aus
dem wilden Süden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 September 2010)

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung auch von mir..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2010)

So langsam wird mal der erste Erfahrungsbericht fällig, oder!?
Wie sieht es mit "Kurschatten" aus?

Wo bleibt das Lebensbit?


Gruß,

dia


----------

